# Help! My morning IBS is making me miserable



## NatalieWats (Feb 24, 2017)

I've had stomach issues forever but finally went to the doctor for it. She ran all the usual tests and concluded it was IBS when every thing else came back normal. She started me on Bentyl and told me to also take Imodium if I need to. For a few weeks the morning diarrhea seemed to back off but now I am right back where I started.

Usually around 5:00 every morning, I am awoken by the strong urge to go followed by stomach cramps & pain. Most mornings I spend the first 2 hours of my day with stomach cramps and going back and forth to the bathroom. Usually I go at least twice but sometimes 3 or more now.... I take my bentyl before bed and when I first wake up but nothing seems to help.

Any advice on what I can do to get this under control? I used to be a morning person but now every morning is horrible


----------



## SamanthaK (Mar 1, 2017)

Have you been tested for SIBO?


----------

